# Most forgotten item



## Finney (Sep 14, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> What is the most forgotten item that you have forgotten to take to a comp???
> 
> I know I am going to forget something....
> 
> Bill



Cappy's bail money.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 14, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> mrgrumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or Mr. Grumpys bail $

Good luck Grumpy guy


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 14, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> What is the most forgotten item that you have forgotten to take to a comp???
> 
> I know I am going to forget something....
> 
> Bill



A broom or rake for set up area .......and extension cords ........and lighting.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 15, 2006)

a can opener,  I forget it every time.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 15, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> believe it or not i forgot my lump charcoal and had to turn around 5 miles or so down the road.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> > believe it or not i forgot my lump charcoal and had to turn around 5 miles or so down the road.


Dont' worry Brian acording to Bruce, Woodman and Bubba.....Puff forgot the beer for Cabelas....my guess is the same thing happened at SOTB but the boys down there are to much of Southern Gentelmen to talk about it... :P


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 16, 2006)

I forgot rub last year at oinktoberfest, Joker ran Val back to the house for it, good thing we are only a few miles from the place.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 16, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you brought it up Dave!  Puff did in fact bring his own beer, but it was in a purse or some sort of office bag filled with ice! Guess people in Michigan don't have coolers!  Water and ice were dripping all out of the bag! I don't know what was funnier, Finney's red slippers or Puff's "purse cooler"!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you brought it up Dave!  Puff did in fact bring his own beer, but it was in a purse or some sort of office bag filled with ice! Guess people in Michigan don't have coolers!  Water and ice were dripping all out of the bag! I don't know what was funnier, Finney's red slippers or Puff's "purse cooler"![/quote:i74mgiq8]
  It wasn't a purse. It was a diaper bag, It fits very nicely in the saddle bag of my bike.
I was trying to hide my beer from the guy's in the funny hats(and shoes  )

I know what Larry's buying me for Christmas


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   It wasn't a purse. *It was a diaper bag,* It fits very nicely in the saddle bag of my bike.
I was trying to hide my beer from the guy's in the funny hats(and shoes  )

*I know what Larry's buying me for Christmas *[/quote:1le7gtfw]

Yeah I'm buying you a purse, WTF keeps their beer in a diaper bag?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   It wasn't a purse. *It was a diaper bag,* It fits very nicely in the saddle bag of my bike.
I was trying to hide my beer from the guy's in the funny hats(and shoes  )

*I know what Larry's buying me for Christmas *[/quote:266r9ixt]

Yeah I'm buying you a purse, WTF keeps their beer in a diaper bag?[/quote:266r9ixt]
It's very handy. After a long day of drinking and I have an accident,   everything is right there to make me feel fresh again


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   It wasn't a purse. *It was a diaper bag,* It fits very nicely in the saddle bag of my bike.
I was trying to hide my beer from the guy's in the funny hats(and shoes  )

*I know what Larry's buying me for Christmas *[/quote:1oliagp6]

Yeah I'm buying you a purse, WTF keeps their beer in a diaper bag?[/quote:1oliagp6]

It doubles as a.....................diaper bag! That's it Puff, you now we all know what you are...


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you brought it up Dave!  Puff did in fact bring his own beer, but it was in a purse or some sort of office bag filled with ice! Guess people in Michigan don't have coolers!  Water and ice were dripping all out of the bag! I don't know what was funnier, Finney's red slippers or Puff's "purse cooler"![/quote:1w14938i]

Here in Michigan, it's "politely" called a Man Bag. 

I had a cooler, it just surprisingly was a lot emptier after you know who got there  but from what I hear, it's impolite to talk about such things.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 16, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1e8ok9v9]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you brought it up Dave!  Puff did in fact bring his own beer, but it was in a purse or some sort of office bag filled with ice! Guess people in Michigan don't have coolers!  Water and ice were dripping all out of the bag! I don't know what was funnier, Finney's red slippers or Puff's "purse cooler"![/quote:1e8ok9v9]

Here in Michigan, it's "politely" called a Man Bag. 

I had a cooler, it just surprisingly was a lot emptier after you know who got there  but from what I hear, it's impolite to talk about such things.[/quote:1e8ok9v9]

Here in NY it's called a fag bag!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah, well Man Bag is just a tad more polite.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 16, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Yeah, well Man Bag is just a tad more polite.


In one thread someone is talking about Scottys Nuts and in another thread Bruce is talking about Puff's Man Bag.......No wonder my wife can't access this site from work


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 16, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Yeah, well Man Bag is just a tad more polite.



Like I said, in NY!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 16, 2006)

Zip lock bags.  Gallon size.  Dont forget them.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 16, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Yeah, well Man Bag is just a tad more polite.


Nope, it's a diaper bag :? 

I think I.O.U. a "few" beers Bruce


----------



## cflatt (Sep 16, 2006)

I thought I remembered this....

http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u


----------

